
Ask HN: Is There a Future for Unionized Software Engineers? - smrk007
After hearing about the petition and recently planned protest by Google employees in opposition to the Dragonfly project, I have been thinking a lot about the future of software development. I would love to hear peoples thoughts on the following…<p>1. How likely are these efforts by Google employees to succeed in swaying the direction of the company?<p>2. Are there any existing software developer labor unions that have a focus on keeping companies ethically accountable? (If any at all)<p>3. Are there any other better ways for developers to collectively keep companies ethically accountable?
======
crooked-v
> 2\. Are there any existing software developer labor unions that have a focus
> on keeping companies ethically accountable? (If any at all)

[https://www.iww.org/pt/unions/dept500/iu560](https://www.iww.org/pt/unions/dept500/iu560)

